# Hi I’m new to the forum/group.



## Nadeeryder (May 20, 2021)

Hi I’m Nadine, new to this forum. Was wondering if any kitty experts could let me know what they think. I got a kitten today from a litter with normal tabby’s and a couple black babies. The kitten we picked up is the only one who looked like her. She’s so like and her pattern is almost not even there. Here is a picture of her. Is she just a regular tabby kitten


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I wouldn't call that cat a tabby, as she looks more like a lynx point siamese. Obviously not purebred, but beautiful. I have seen this happen in non-purebred cat litters, that the parents look a certain way and all of the kittens except one are like the parents, and that one is different.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She is indeed a lynx point! She's gorgeous!


----------

